# Ron Artest off the bench?



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Ron Artest has played in an All-Star Game and been named Defensive Player of the Year. This year, it's possible he will be eligible for another honor: Sixth Man of the Year.
> Indiana Pacers coach Rick Carlisle is considering bringing Artest off the bench this season. The move would balance the scoring between the first and second units, and make Artest more of an offensive focal point.
> 
> "We'll look at it (in preseason games) and see how it plays out," Carlisle said Friday. "If it's the right thing to do we'll do it, and if it's not we won't.
> ...


http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051008/SPORTS04/510080444/1088

I don't have a problem with this. Starting just means that you're eligible for awards, all-star teams, etc. His actual production shouldn't drop if he's still playing 35 mpg. Artest did say that Danny Granger was a star in the making, so I wouldn't doubt he's willing to sacrifice his starting spot. I doubt this happens, anyway. We tried him at PF in the summer league and I haven't heard anything since about it. Carlisle is probably just trying to test his versitility incase something happens this season.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

That sounds great in theory...but I think Rick is overlooking one thing...Defense. If he is willing to sacrifice Artest's defense in the early minutes of the game when players may get hot, well that would be just foolish.

Don't start Artest on the bench.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> That sounds great in theory...but I think Rick is overlooking one thing...Defense. If he is willing to sacrifice Artest's defense in the early minutes of the game when players may get hot, well that would be just foolish.


We always seem to have great starts to games. If the score is 14-5 five minutes into the game, and then we come in with a second unit involving some energy players: Saras/Freddie/Artest/Pollard, we could have a blowout in the first quarter against medicore-good teams.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Artest should start. It's ok to bring one of your best players off the bench in the playoffs (see Manu and SA last season) because it's short time and high reward but I don't see it working over the course of a season as well.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Well I am sure they will see how it works in the preseason and go from there. One thing this show is how confident they are in Granger to even attempt this which is good.

Certainly in some scenarios it may not be best to have Artest out of the starting lineup however it will present nightmares for the opposing second unit. I will be interested to see how this develops


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

So I'm guessing Jackson would go to SF and Jasikevicius or Jones would go to SG. That might be okay. I don't, however, think Granger starting yet is a good idea.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I don't like it, are bench is better than everyone else's as it is, why put an all-star on the bench when they are already better?


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Artest did say that Danny Granger was a star in the making



Do u have source for this information??

its always better to have a source for these type of rumours,otherwise people think you are making it up


thx again in advance


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Harry_Minge said:


> Do u have source for this information??
> 
> its always better to have a source for these type of rumours,otherwise people think you are making it up
> 
> ...



It's posted in one of the threads in this forum that everybody here has read plenty of times, and it's been discussed here plenty of times. Stop trolling, and stop attacking my posters.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harry_Minge said:


> Do u have source for this information??


If you'd read back five topics, you wouldn't have to ask.



> “You always want guys that can play two positions, and he’s one of those guys,” Artest said. “He’s definitely a star in the making.”


http://www.fortwayne.com/mld/newssentinel/sports/12834499.htm


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

So if Artest moves to the bench does Carlisle move Danny Granger into the starting role or does he bring in Michael Curry for that honor?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Mike luvs KG said:


> So if Artest moves to the bench does Carlisle move Danny Granger into the starting role or does he bring in Michael Curry for that honor?


:laugh: Thankfully, Curry won't be playing in the NBA anymore.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Harry_Minge said:


> Do _u_ have source for this information??
> 
> *its always better to have a source for these type of rumours*,otherwise people think you are making it up
> 
> ...


I don't think you should be telling one of the best posters on the Pacers board this...

By the way, it's always better to actually spell out words than abbreviate.

Back on topic, no, Artest should not come off the bench. I really don't see any advantage of him coming off it.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I think it would be an alright idea, cuz it gives Granger some time to develop and Artest would prolly shut down a lot of second teams/fatigued players.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Tactics said:


> I think it would be an alright idea, cuz it gives Granger some time to develop and Artest would prolly shut down a lot of second teams/fatigued players.


Tactics, whats up buddy?? Good to see ya back... and get a Pacers avatar man, you're not the same without one!


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm going to split all of Harry_Minge's posts on here (and the responses to them) into a separate thread, and then delete that thread. Please don't pollute this forum by attacking Pacers posters for no apparent reason.

I don't like this news at all, because it must mean there is something bad going on behind the scenes that we don't know about. Is Artest out of shape? Has he been fighting with Jermaine O'Neal again? Has Rick Carlisle been possessed by evil spirits? Is he being bribed by other teams to let their best scorers get off to a hot start in every game? I can't think of any other logical reasons why Carlisle would even consider bringing Artest off the bench.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

RP McMurphy said:


> I'm going to split all of Harry_Minge's posts on here (and the responses to them) into a separate thread, and then delete that thread. Please don't pollute this forum by attacking Pacers posters for no apparent reason.
> 
> I don't like this news at all, because it must mean there is something bad going on behind the scenes that we don't know about. Is Artest out of shape? Has he been fighting with Jermaine O'Neal again? Has Rick Carlisle been possessed by evil spirits? Is he being bribed by other teams to let their best scorers get off to a hot start in every game? I can't think of any other logical reasons why Carlisle would even consider bringing Artest off the bench.


To have Ron or Jermaine on the floor at all times... his intent is to spread out our scoring options... it does not mean anything bad... it means Rick is expirementing during the pre-season... if it works... do it... if it doesn't... don't... but it is most definately not any sign of impending trouble...


----------

